# Konqueror forked unendlich viele Prozesse unter KDE

## Eisenhorn

Hi,

Ich habe ein seltsames Problem. Ich verwende KDE4 und habe jetzt den Konqueror Filebrowser mittels 

```
emerge konqueror
```

 installiert. Wenn ich jetzt in KDE den Konqueror starte öffnen sich immer mehr Konquerorfenster bis der Prozessabstürzt (Über 150 Fenster).

Wie kann ich das Verhalten normalisieren?

LG

----------

## Christian99

also, konqueror ist eher webbrowser, als filebrowser. der kde4 filebrowser ist dolphin.

aber starte doch konqueror mal von einer konsole, vielleciht steht da irgend was, was schief geht

----------

## Eisenhorn

Danke fur die antwort.Habe auf dolphin umgrstellt. habe gerade gesehen dass konuer

or abgeloest wurde.

----------

## Josef.95

dolphin nutzen ist ja schön und gut, doch der konqueror Filebrowser sollte dennoch einwandfrei funktionieren. 

```
$ konqueror ~/
```

----------

